# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed > [NEEDED] 3D Printing of dynamic QR codes for tags/Badges

## MB34

I have a need to be able to print QR codes on tags/badges dynamically, meaning that the QR Code would be different for each run.   Each of the tags/badges will have a different URL on them that will be represented by the QR Code. I'm hoping, also, that the code can also be in a different color than the base of the tag/badge.I will need an API whereby I can order them programatically and have them shipped to me.Need availability and cost for this service.The size of the tags/badges whould be approx 2"x3"

----------


## MB34

Don't really have one at this point.

----------


## curious aardvark

you njust need a bog standard label printing company. 
You can get a free phone app that generates the 3d barcodes. 
Not sure where you problem is or what it has to do with actual 3d printing.

----------


## MB34

@Makayla, I will post an image of what I need later.

@curious aardvark,
This is for 3D printed TAGS that can be put on anything. They will have a QR code that, when scanned, would lead the user to a particular website.

----------


## MB34

@Majkayla, something like this:

http://imgur.com/gallery/akHNydH

----------


## PearsonWeb

We've used Midlands 3D Printing in the past for a similar project. They can also do it in MJF too, which would produce a really high accuracy (if that's what you need for scanning it) - https://midlands3d.com

----------


## MB34

Dynamically created by my website code.

----------


## MB34

This really isn't to send the scanner to a business

----------

